# 2 piece MH rod



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I’m looking for a rod to take on a fly in float trip this summer. The lake is a primarily a pike lake so I’m looking for a MH rod around 6’6” - 7’ or so. 

Ive has a couple St. Croix rods and love them But it doesn’t look like they make one. 

Looking for recommendations.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Look at Loomis e6x, I would bet they have one


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a couple 2pc 7ft fenwick rods that I use quite often and really like.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Heres a few.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

One from st croix in here


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Theres some out there,just gotta dig through the different series


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a fenwick hmx 6'6" MH that I used pike fishing on fly ins and really like it for that purpose. Never been dissatisfied with any fenwick product actually.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

St. Croix Tidemaster "Travel" rod, 3 pc. 7' MH list for $250.00. Comes with nice travel case too.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

shanny28757 said:


> I’m looking for a rod to take on a fly in float trip this summer. The lake is a primarily a pike lake so I’m looking for a MH rod around 6’6” - 7’ or so.
> 
> Ive has a couple St. Croix rods and love them But it doesn’t look like they make one.
> 
> Looking for recommendations.


My suggestion for you is:
Buy the rod you want - one piece or two. (I prefer one piece) and build a case to carry it. 

You will be happier in the end. I was sorting through rods just last night and it was amasing how much PVC I have hanging on the wall.

That is just me.

I have a Shimano Teramar I really like for flats fishing. They make a MH version in both 6 1/2 foot and 7 foot.


Shimano TMC-M70MH Teramar Inshore Southeast Casting Rod

If you do not have a local dealer - Tackledirect sells them.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

More than enough info for ya!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

have 3pc 7' and 7'6" Ardito spinning rods that are pretty nice for the money. come with case.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Berkley Lightning MH in 7' is a nice rod. I have the casting variant and use it for pike primarily. With an Abu 5500 C3, it makes for a pretty stout combo.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

No reply or update on decision?


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ultimately I would prefer 1 piece and building a custom tube is a great idea. but it’s a fair bit of hassle when traveling and flying on float planes. I’ll probably procrastinate for a while until crunch time before the trip. 

Still need some time to let the weigh the options and see if I can handle a few of these before I buy.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

What's your price range anyway? Would help a lot.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

shanny28757 said:


> Ultimately I would prefer 1 piece and building a custom tube is a great idea. but it’s a fair bit of hassle when traveling and flying on float planes. I’ll probably procrastinate for a while until crunch time before the trip.
> 
> Still need some time to let the weigh the options and see if I can handle a few of these before I buy.


I have never had an issue with a PVC tube on a float plane. Tubes are easy to make. 

Pick the sizes PVC you need to fit the guides, cut to length, glue screw-on end caps on* both* ends and you are done. If you build it big enough, you can use it for multiple rods. Bubble wrap is a good idea with multiple rods.

I suggest you use schedule 40 pipe.


----------



## Running Seif (Oct 23, 2017)

I made a Rod tube out of PVC this last summer for a camping trip and it worked great. Had no issues with damage to any of the rods and I didn't even wrap them. Next time I have rod gloves to put on each rod, but for the time being the tube did its job keeping all the rods protected and unharmed.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I wrap my rods up in an old sheet with twisty ties in a pcv tube and they have always made traveling unscathed...

I prefer friction caps and tape versus screw on ends. Might look tacky but you have full slide easy in and out access.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

A pike lake? Ugly Stick all day long. That's just about all we used on fly-in trips.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

So have you bought the new rod for upcoming trip?Just curious what you decided on.


----------

